

The Fight for Wireless Power - andrewmunsell
https://www.andrewmunsell.com/blog/fight-for-wireless-power

======
morinted
Anyone else getting really weird formatting? Makes the page unreadable. Half
the text flows to the right, practically offscreen. Pictures seem to be in
their native resolution, and all different.

That being said, I'm on Firefox on Linux, so there's that.

~~~
andrewmunsell
I'll take a look at it.

